# tesla energie



## Tobias K. (27. November 2002)

juhu meine idee wurde also angenommen!! *freudefreude*

also ich beschäftige mich mit hochspannungs und hochfrequenz energie. aber an entsprechende bauteile zu kommen ist garnicht einfach! kennt einer von euch ne internetseite bei der man solche sachen kaufen kann? ob gebraucht oder ungebraucht ist egal! bei ebay gibt es auch immer mal wieder was brauchbares aber eben nur ab und zu!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Robert Martinu (27. November 2002)

Welche Bauteile brauchst du?

http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Bastelschule/Tesla-Generator.htm
und http://www.m-niggemann.com/dinge_die_bauanleitung.htm kommen ganz gut ohne besondere Bauteile aus; vielleicht gibts für deine Teile auch leichter zu beschaffende Substitute.


----------



## Tobias K. (27. November 2002)

die seiten kenne ich leider schon!

ich brauche speziell hochspannungsfeste kondensatoren, hochspannungstrafos und fertige sekundärspulen wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Robert Martinu (27. November 2002)

Nimm Polypropylen-Cs die du in Serie schaltest, dann reichen die üblichen Spannungsfestigkeiten.
Einen Kondensator, der die Spannung aushält, wirst du nicht als einigermassen gängiges Bauteil finden, da kanns dann schon Probleme mit der Spannungsfestigkeit der Umgebung geben.

Die Trafos würd ich selberwickeln, wenn du nicht gerade ein passendes Teil aus einem Altgerät wiederverwertest ist das die schnellste Lösung.
Hört sich zwar schlimm an, aber länger als ein paar Stunden solltest du für die Spulen nicht brauchen.


----------



## fungo (3. Dezember 2002)

vorallem find mal nen kondensator der bei diesen spannungen nicht durchschlägt!


----------



## Berlin-Pac (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fungo _
> *vorallem find mal nen kondensator der bei diesen spannungen nicht durchschlägt! *



Deswegen ja der Tip von Daishi mehrere Kondensatoren in Reihe zu schalten........


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Januar 2003)

moin

ok, wens interessiert hier meine fortschritte:
sekundär spule ist gewickelt,
kondensatoren sind auch da(bei ebay ersteigert),
hochspannungstrafos auch bei ebay ersteigert,

was noch fehlt ist also die ansteuerung für die hochspannungstrafos(ist aber so gut wie fertig), die primärspule fehlt und dann muss noch alles aufgebaut und abgestümmt werden!

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

